# iPod interface thing



## jman1423 (Dec 5, 2003)

http://www.carplayer.com/
anyone know if this will work with a factory monsoon system? i just sent them an email.


----------



## jman1423 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: iPod interface thing (jman1423)*

ttt


----------



## quietcoolone (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: iPod interface thing (jman1423)*

Pie, claims that theirVWR/PC-POD is the most advance factory ipod interface.


----------



## jman1423 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: iPod interface thing (quietcoolone)*

ttt


----------



## skicrave (Oct 26, 2001)

There are at least a half dozen interfaces that will accomplish virtually the same thing and work with the factory system.


----------



## jman1423 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (skicrave)*

i know that. i want to know about this particular one.


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: iPod interface thing (quietcoolone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quietcoolone* »_Pie, claims that theirVWR/PC-POD is the most advance factory ipod interface.

I might just have to get an iPod again, it supports switching through playlists!


----------



## jnspeer (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: iPod interface thing (jman1423)*

Hey there - did you learn anything re: this item ? I have a 2000 Passat and I'm looking to "direct connect" my iPod. Thanks for your help !


----------



## jimmyvr6 (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: iPod interface thing (jnspeer)*

well ive never used this particular interface but the same company came out with a cd changer called the "neo changer" and it worked the same way plugging into your stock radio and i must say the unit was horrible they alwasy broke and harldy ever worked as they should have but maybe they have improved their products


----------



## penz (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: iPod interface thing (jman1423)*

I'm actually looking at buying that one too for my iPod. Been looking around at a few different direct connects and that one seems to be the one I'm leaning towards. Now, I'm also considering waiting a couple more weeks to see the one that MonsterCable is releasing. You can read up on it at http://www.monstercable.com/pr...e.asp. BUT, I kinda want this hookup NOW







I'm going to make my decision soon. I'll post here as soon as I do.


----------



## jman1423 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: iPod interface thing (penz)*

back to the top, just because...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod interface thing (jman1423)*

I have the neo in my car when the OEM radios is in but dont sell it becasue it too noisy.
I have the pie on backorder is anyone is interested I will take pre orders.


----------



## aglio (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: iPod interface thing (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_I have the neo in my car when the OEM radios is in but dont sell it becasue it too noisy.
I have the pie on backorder is anyone is interested I will take pre orders.

here's a question for you...i have an iPod and XM, and would like to use them both through the factory stereo...does the PIE or the NEO support that? i mean, i guess i could just get a 2-to-1 converter...hmm


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod interface thing (aglio)*

I have this part. You can plug the connector for the single din into it. And I have a converter that allows you to plug in the part below into the doudle din
http://enfigpics.com/shopsite_....html








http://enfigpics.com/shopsite_....html








http://enfigpics.com/shopsite_....html


----------



## FLYTDIGUY (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: iPod interface thing (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_I have the neo in my car when the OEM radios is in but dont sell it becasue it too noisy.
I have the pie on backorder is anyone is interested I will take pre orders.

Christian, how much are you selling the PIE adapter for? Is it less than $139.98 as it is here http://www.discountcarstereo.c...D=686 If so, I'm interested. From what I can tell, these are arriving next week.
Please let me know.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod interface thing (FLYTDIGUY)*

I have my 4 samples (one of each 3 VW & 1 Audi) comming today Sent overnight







. I will have pictures and directions up by this weekend. The rest of my order will be here by thursday. I'm going to hook it up in my car for the weekend and let you guys know how well it works.
The items will be on my site by sunday afternoon I will post here as soon as its posted.
I will sell them for $139.99 + $5.15 Shipping.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod interface thing (Enfig Motorsport)*

Just got it in.


----------



## FLYTDIGUY (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: iPod interface thing (Enfig Motorsport)*

There appears to be two versions of this PIE interface:
One, compatible with all Double DIN 2002-05 Volkswagen AM/FM/CD/Cassette radios with new 12-Pin Changer connector behind the RADIO http://www.discountcarstereo.c...D=686
Two, All 1998-05 Volkswagen factory radios with 8-pin connector at the radio http://www.discountcarstereo.c...D=643
Which one are you carrying? I have the OEM Navi, so I have to figure out which one will work. I have the MCD, not the MFD unit.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: iPod interface thing (FLYTDIGUY)*

I carry all 3 including the one for the trunk
I have the one you need in my car. It works like a champ.


----------



## blarsen (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: iPod interface thing (jman1423)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jman1423* »_








http://www.carplayer.com/
anyone know if this will work with a factory monsoon system? i just sent them an email. 

Yes it will - most monsoon systems connect in the trunk so it’s a very easy install.


----------



## not_too_shabby (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: iPod interface thing (jman1423)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jman1423* »_








http://www.carplayer.com/
anyone know if this will work with a factory monsoon system? i just sent them an email. 


Neo doesn't support selecting different playlists through your preset buttons, and you have to run the cable back from your cd changer in the trunk. Plus the thing looks huge. Why not buy the dension icelink? It's the best solution IMO. And it will actually fit behind your radio unlike those giant boxes the two other solutions use.









It plugs direclty into the back of the head unit and you can run the cable to your armrest.











_Modified by not_too_shabby at 12:49 PM 4-6-2005_


----------

